# Users "steamed up" over Tassimo coffee makers



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Tassimo, the high tech coffee maker using individual bar codes to "brew yer own" coffee preferences,
is not so high tech after all.
Bosch, who markets these has ordered a N/A recall of around 2 million units after people have received
serious burns from using these machines. Some (including children) have received second degree burns. 

Can you say "major class action lawsuit coming up?'

Now you would think that a reputable company like Bosch (and I have a few of their power tools), would actually test out the product before marketing it during heavy TV advertising before last Christmas?

Apparently, the machine has been known to spew steam and very hot coffee grounds in your face or hands...like as if to say "you want your coffee how?...well I'm not about to read your bar code any longer.."fancy pants!"..you think I'm just a 
slave to your coffee fantasies?" Think again..carbon unit!

What did we do before bar codes, microcomputers, bar code readers, infrared heaters, sensors, etc?

What we need is a more simplistic way of making that morning "cuppa joe" that jolts the brain and stimulates our senses..to the harsh reality of today's world..where (almost) everything is not as it seems.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya know what(this is m.o)are culture is turning into idiots,it's swung to far and i think "the people" are becoming the abusers and the victims are becoming corporations.It's like people find and seek out ways to get injured.What parent lets 5 yr old johnny get up on a stool and put his face near a coffee maker when it's brewing?This stuff reminds of that old quack who sued(and won)with the hot coffee served from mcdonalds that spilt in her lap while driving(remember that)America is sue happy always looking for ways to be compensated from there idiot ways.(seeking a quick,effortless buck)

What we did before was common sense....think of how much more dangerous the days were before coffee makers-it was called a scalding hot pot of water and if 5 yr old johnny got burnt he got burnt...Im not saying there is no defects in bostich coffee maker but you can be certian there is character/behavorial defects in some of the people suing.That is my take.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

donald said:


> YThis stuff reminds of that old quack who sued(and won)with the hot coffee served from mcdonalds that spilt in her lap while driving(remember that)America is sue happy always looking for ways to be compensated from there idiot ways.(seeking a quick,effortless buck)


That was an older lady..who picked up a hot cup from McDs at the drive by window and put it between her thighs absent mindly, drove away and hit the brake..spilling hot coffee on one of the most sensitive parts of her anatomy.
She could not function after that due to second degree burns, and blamed it all on McD's for serving her HOT coffee. 
McD's settled, reduced the temp of their coffee, and from then on printed a warning on their paper cups.
"CAUTION!: liquid is HOT, may cause burns!" or something to that effect. 
No different I suppose that drinking scalding hot coffee and burning your mouth. It was served too hot. 



> What we did before was common sense....think of how much more dangerous the days were before coffee makers-it was called a scalding hot pot of water and if 5 yr old johnny got burnt he got burnt...Im not saying there is no defects in bostich coffee maker but you can be certian there is character/behavorial defects in some of the people suing.That is my take.


Well it's the modern society's expectation. The machine (coffee maker) was marketed as a 'smart machine" able to read bar codes and make you the perfect brew..like a computer. 
People have become so used to Ipads, computers and other gadgets where there is no reported injuries,
that they forget that some machines actually process hot liquids. 

Imagine a computerized meat slicer that could read a bar code and slice your roast to perfection..but little Johnny wanting to make himself a salami sandwhich gets the tip of his fingers cut off because he didn't read the instructions and hold the meat properly in the slicer.

Law suit time!...little Johnny now has to go around for the rest of his life missing a couple of finger tips on one of his hands! ...Duh!!

I can see TasSimmo coming out with a plastic swing away shield (should I patent the idea?) that prevents this kind
of "accident" from hapoening and a big warning sign:

"ACTUNG! DUMKOPf..DAS MACHINE IS NITCH FER GERFINGER POKEN! 

DAS MACHINE IST BEST WATCHEN FROMEN SAFE DISTANCE...ELSE SPRINGSPRITSCHING!!! UND
CORKEN POPPIN!! 
jUST RELAXEN, KEEPIN DEN HANDS IN DER POCKETS... UND WATCHING DER BLINKIN' LIGHTEN.
DANKE!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

The thing is i feel for the team that is heading up design at bosch-the engineers there have to bullet proof everything because the company knows it is certian- law suits are coming,factored in.

Do you see merit in say the mcdonalds case?because i can't,that was siren call to the masses that sueing is the way to go-that women made a error but it was not mcds fault....stuff happens.

I read not that long ago some women was wearning that snuggie(that house coat thing)and she lit up a smoke and the snuggie caught on fire and she could'nt get out of it(flamable)how does the maker of snuggie combat that stuff lol....i think she won if i recall.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

donald said:


> The thing is i feel for the team that is heading up design at bosch-the engineers there have to bullet proof everything because the company knows it is certian- law suits are coming,factored in.


That's one of the reasons they have to charge more now. Almost every product sold requires some sort of liability insurance these days..just in case the consumer does things that they are not supposed to...in ways the engineers/testers of the product never thought was possible. That is the reality and risk you have to take these days..unless you happen to sell something that doesn't cut, burn, bruise, make you sick, etc if used in correctly.

A few years ago there was a brand of tampons that caused toxic shock in the users..that resulted in a big recall and multi-million dollar class action lawsuits..and the consumer WON because the product was used as directed. 



> Do you see merit in say the mcdonalds case?because i can't,that was siren call to the masses that sueing is the way to go-that women made a error but it was not mcds fault....stuff happens.


Well yes actually..the coffee served to her was too HOT and had it spilled on her face/chest it could have caused 2nd degree burns there as well. Even if she was careless in placing the cup of coffee between her legs, that didn't absolve McD the responsibilty of serving coffee that was too hot to drink.



> I read not that long ago some women was wearning that snuggie(that house coat thing)and she lit up a smoke and the snuggie caught on fire and she could'nt get out of it(flamable)how does the maker of snuggie combat that stuff lol....i think she won if i recall.


Well again.,.we can't stop people from doing things that they shouldn't that's human nature and the main reason (driver error-ran a stop sign) that causes so many horrific accidents like the one recently in southern Ontario.

In the "snuggie case" the manufacturer should have conducted fire susceptibility testing on the product before marketing and IF the material was susceptible to catching fire..attached a WARNING tag attached to it..
ie; CAUTION! DO NOT SMOKE WITH THIS ITEM. YOU COULD SUSTAIN SERIOUS BURNS IF USED INCORRECTLY!

I guess I'm starting to sound like a lawyer here..but as I said people do silly things sometimes and use the product in a way it was never intended.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

carverman said:


> "ACTUNG! DUMKOPf..DAS MACHINE IS NITCH FER GERFINGER POKEN!


Thanks! Best laugh I got from CMF this year.


----------

